# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Is my chlorinator cell on its last legs?

## anawanahuanana

G'day everyone.
I have a self cleaning chlorinator (Aquaswim 30A SC) and recently there have been a couple of occasions when the Flow Fault light has come one, which obviously stops the chlorine production. However the water if flowing fine and there are no restrictions anywhere. The flow is sensed by the cell as far as I can tell. The first time was for about a day and last time this happened, it stayed on for 3 days. On both occasions I have removed the cell and cleaned it the old fashioned way with a bucket of diluted acid as there was still some build up on it, but even though I recently balanced everything and added 3 bags of salt to the pool, my chlorinator will only produce a maximum of 20% chlorine when turned up full. I assume this means my cell is on its way out, but seeing as a replacement is almost $600, I thought I'd ask around before commiting. To be honest if it is dead, I'll end up with a whole new chlorinator and cell as it's not much more expensive and the mechanical time clock on mine gives me the @@@@s as sometimes it stops for a day or 2. 
Both times I've cleaned the cell there has been a lot of small black pieces left behind in the water, which I think can only be a bad thing as I assume it's the covering of the mesh plates that make up the cell. 
Any advice gratefully received, including any recommendations for a new unit (but under a grand!). 
Thanks in advance. :brava:

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
It does sound as though your cell is failing. There are a lot of these for sale new on eBay, where you may be able to save a bit. 
Cheers

----------


## spadge

Have a chat to All Brands Pool Supplies see what they can do. Saltwater Chlorinators, Replacement Salt Chlorinator Cells they do most of the work for the pool shops.

----------


## anawanahuanana

Thanks guys. I'll get right on it!  :2thumbsup:

----------

